# Be careful re Hitchikers!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Just because he's dark and handsome, it might not just be someone wearing a bear outfit!
Hungry black bear crashes in runaway car


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonder if his insurance will cover that? Luckily the bear was not injured


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Skydancer said:


> Wonder if his insurance will cover that? Luckily the bear was not injured


I suppose his biggest problems for lodging a claim would be why leave the car unlocked and then leaving a peanut butter sandwich out in bear country!
Reckon that'll be one whale of a trip he can relate to the little bears and goldilocks and especially with a get out of car free card!
Hopefully persuade him town living isn't all the bears reckon it is.
Better off than a story about a year or so ago when a bear had got it's head stuck in a big glass bikkie container and rather than knock him out with a tranquiliser to bust the container off, they just shot & killed the poor bugger.


----------

